# Fire HD 7" Image retention / burn-in



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

Does anyone else notice the star for the favorites menu, or the home icon, tend to burn in like on plasma tv's if shown for a minute or so?  I didn't think that was possible on devices like this.  Is this a problem with my Kindle, or do they all do this?  I had nightmares dealing with plasma TV burn in, so that's an automatic deal breaker for me if this is to be expected.

To test, leave your kindle on the carousel, and let that bright white star (favorites icon) sit there for a minute or two.  Turn the device on another side, and look for a semi transparent ghost image of the star to remain on the screen in the same spot it was before you turned it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel like what you're seeing might be an artifact of the contrast between the white star and the black background and it's in your eyeball not on the screen.


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

No, it's certainly not that.  Otherwise, it wouldn't move about as the device is tilted, and would follow my eye as I look around the screen.  This is completely stationary.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Avenger, welcome to KindleBoards!

I'm not seeing anything similar on my Fire HD8.9.

Is the star the only thing that you are seeing a ghost image on? How about the words across the top? If you're getting a ghost image, I would guess there's a screen rewrite issue, not burn in. Try restarting the device. (Press and hold the power button until it shuts down, then press again to power up. If the issue persists, call Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.)

Betsy


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, it's simply not getting any better, restart or no.

I sat the device down with amazon.com on the screen, and came back a couple minutes later. The screen was still on, and I went back to the home page of the device and the whole site was still visible on the screen.

Here is a photo I took with an iPhone. Notice what looks like a reflection of a website on the screen (in the dotted red box). That's not a reflection, that's the Amazon website residual image burned on the home screen. Over time it started to fade. It's still faintly visible after being off for 5 minutes.

If you want to see this on your device (assuming they all do this), go to the Amazon site, and set the device down and leave it be for at least 2 minutes. Go to the home page of the Kindle, and see the residual image.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think that's a problem on all devices. . . .I'd say yours has a defective screen.  Best thing to do is contact Amazon for a replacement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen anything resembling that on mine, though I'm testing it now. I routinely leave mine sit on various web pages or Fire pages and haven't noticed that. I would say that it's not burn in but a screen rewrite issue. Definitely contact Amazon:

Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Edit: just tested mine; left it in place for at least three minutes, no ghost image anywhere, and I'm on full brightness right now.

Betsy


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for testing folks.  I guess this screen is simply defective in some way.  I'll have to contact Amazon.


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

Turned the device on cold (after being off for a hour or so) and immediately did the test having it sit on Amazon's site as before, and the residual image was quite faint.  After the device warmed up from use (about 10 minutes later), I ran the test again, and the image was quite noticeable.  I guess it may have to do with the device being warmed up.  I guess it's moot at this point since I'll be calling Amazon when I am able to.

Betsy, I don't suppose when you did your test, that the device had been in use for a little while?  Or was it cold/just turned on when you did it?  I hope I don't end up with the same issue on any replacements.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When you say turned off, do you mean completely off, or just asleep.  I never turn my devices off, and I've been using the Fire a lot this morning.  I wouldn't consider it cold.

Heading out the door, back in a few hours.


Betsy


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

I mean the screen off.  I don't mean when you hold down the power button to turn it completely off.  Just basically sleep mode where the screen isn't lit up.  

I wonder if the screen being cold from not having to display anything, affects the ghosting potential, making my issue more of a screen related problem.  If you do something on the device for say 20 minutes so it's been on for a while, then have it sit idle on the amazon site for say up to 4-5 minutes for a real good cooking of the image, I wonder if that matters.

If you think of it and care to try it, I'd love to hear what you find.  At this point, the device will be going back in some capacity, so it's no big deal.  But it would be interesting to know what your experience would be.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I let it sit for fifteen minutes on the Amaon screen; couldn't see any ghosting.  Let something else play for about five minutes then tried again.  I'm not getting anything like you showed.

Betsy


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you Betsy.  I appreciate you doing that test.  15 minutes should have been more than enough to fry that image into it.  Amazon will be replacing it.  Here's hoping for a better one.  

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know when the new one comes!

Betsy


----------

